# confusion about the new HD audio formats



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

This is still confusing me. I posted a question in a thread farther down about my A2 sending the TrueHD audio to my Onkyo and received the answer I wanted but now I have a brand new Samsung BD P1400 BluRay player and I understand that it does send the TruHD and DTSHD directly over HDMI.
My question is what setting do I use on the Samsung (do I still use bitstream) and Onkyo 805, is it Multichannel or do I use TrueHD and DTS HD? The manual is not very clear on this.


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

tonyvdb said:


> My question is what setting do I use on the Samsung (do I still use bitstream) and Onkyo 805, is it Multichannel or do I use TrueHD and DTS HD? The manual is not very clear on this.


You will want Bitstream, not Multichannel (linear PCM), over HDMI 1.3 for your new case, in order to get the best performing audio. Sorry don't have either piece of equipment -- so can't help with reading the manuals. :huh:



Samsung said:


> With High-Definition Multimedia Interface (HDMI™ version 1.3), a single cable transfers the full power of the Blu-ray Disc Player’s high-definition video and audio signal to your HDTV and other digital devices. Version 1.3, standard in the BD-P1400, transfers deeper color and higher resolution, and *handles the new, compressed audio formats*.


----------

